
My Project for 2020: Node on Rails - lampe3
https://dev.to/lampewebdev/my-project-for-2020-node-on-rails-1n4j
======
phendrenad2
I thought about doing something like this, but I think that JS lacks the
metaprogramming power and nice syntax to make a nice Rails-like framework. But
good luck!

